# Loader/Pusher pricing



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I am in negoations with a customer and they have a large lot that would require a loader not only for pushing but all snow gets hauled off site.
I have never plowed with a loader so I am looking for an hourly rate for just the loader, and loader w/ pusher.

I am getting a 936 Cat and thinking a 14' pusher???

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated
Also looking for a '97 f350 reg cab if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i'd say around 100 an hour atleast


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

$120.00+/- for the loader. $8.00-$10.00/ foot of pusher/hour. Better to find out what they go for in your own area though. It varies considerably place to place.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Bajak;778692 said:


> $120.00+/- for the loader. $8.00-$10.00/ foot of pusher/hour. Better to find out what they go for in your own area though. It varies considerably place to place.


sounds fair for some... the $100 hr comment, thats joking right? We can get $100 an hour for two snow blower guys easy or one smaller skid steer or tractor... hell, its probably closer to $200 if you want to go by the hour. I wouldnt waste my time with any places that big unless a machine like that was making $400-500 an hour.. Considering your rental is $3-6k a month, thats 30-60hrs a MONTH youd have to bill for just to make the rental?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

miltonplower;778548 said:


> i'd say around 100 an hour atleast


Please tell me your not working for $100/hour with a loader and 14ft pusher.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

No kidding! WTF - LOW BALLER!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Must be nice  backhoe with a 12 foot pusher round here wont even get 70 an hour,loaders aren't far behind.

As stated above find out in your town what loaders can go for and work off that as even 2 towns over prices can change

Just a thought anyone you know have a loader that sits in the winter? say at a landscape yard or sand and gravel pit? talk to them and maybe work out a deal and you supply the pusher.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

like normal take your operating cost (I.E. cost of loader you buyin or leaseing ? ,fuel,insurace for it, labor to have someone to operate it, maintence,) then times that to what you want to make for a profit, then divide that by 30 days and how many hrs in a day you plan on keeping it busy and thats what you need to charge


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

wow boys sorry must of been half asleep or something but ya i agree that's way to low


----------

